# NREMT Paramedic EXAM



## Chuckles (Mar 22, 2010)

I know that this should be in the NREMT discussion room but I did put it there and there had been no responses. So i figured that I would post it here and see if I have any luck or different point of views.

Ok so I have my National registry Paramedic test coming up here soon. I was wondering if anyone here knows of anything that can help me pass. So far I have used Brady paramedic self test and barrons Paramedic study guide. I have also went to www.emscram.com and have been taking multiple practice tests along with platium ems testing. i was wondering if anyone else on here has any other sugestions on what I can do that will help me pass. 

Also I know for the BASIC test you needed a 70% or hirer to pass the NREMT is that the same for paramedics for the national registry?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> I know that this should be in the NREMT discussion room but I did put it there and there had been no responses. So i figured that I would post it here and see if I have any luck or different point of views.
> 
> Ok so I have my National registry Paramedic test coming up here soon. I was wondering if anyone here knows of anything that can help me pass. So far I have used Brady paramedic self test and barrons Paramedic study guide. I have also went to www.emscram.com and have been taking multiple practice tests along with platium ems testing. i was wondering if anyone else on here has any other sugestions on what I can do that will help me pass.
> 
> Also I know for the BASIC test you needed a 70% or hirer to pass the NREMT is that the same for paramedics for the national registry?



Dude, you put it up less than a half hour ago. Just wait a little bit


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Dude, you put it up less than a half hour ago. Just wait a little bit



Not a dude and I put it up a hour ago.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2010)

Time of your last post here: 1127
Time that other thread was made: 1059.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Time of your last post here: 1127
> Time that other thread was made: 1059.



here in michigan it was 1246 when i put it up. Plus in my post i also asked for different views on how I can study for the exam. If you have no advice then dont post on here. Thanks


----------



## Scubamedic (Apr 14, 2010)

*Nremt*



Chuckles said:


> I know that this should be in the NREMT discussion room but I did put it there and there had been no responses. So i figured that I would post it here and see if I have any luck or different point of views.
> 
> Ok so I have my National registry Paramedic test coming up here soon. I was wondering if anyone here knows of anything that can help me pass. So far I have used Brady paramedic self test and barrons Paramedic study guide. I have also went to www.emscram.com and have been taking multiple practice tests along with platium ems testing. i was wondering if anyone else on here has any other sugestions on what I can do that will help me pass.
> 
> Also I know for the BASIC test you needed a 70% or hirer to pass the NREMT is that the same for paramedics for the national registry?



_________________________________________________________________

I had My NREMT-B and it sounds to me that you are doing everything you can. I would just take a moment to do a self assesment of what your are strong in and what you need help on and see if you can find another friend in EMS to quiz you. Copy the NREMT sheets from their website and print them up, the Trauma, medical ect. and run them off till you can say them in your sleep. 

I found that having a friend quiz me was the best way to find what I needed to work on. other than that you sound ready so don't fry your brain. Just get to the point that you start every sentence with " Scene safe, BSI". lol.  

best of luck


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 14, 2010)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Apr 15, 2010)

The best way to help you pass....? Know the material. The national registry is one of the most difficult type of tests to study for because the questions aren't like anything you are studying trust me. I took mine less than a month ago and passed. Just know your material beggining to end, and I'm not kidding. MCI, ambulance ops, how to calculate a drip, special populations will make up the most of your test so good luck to you. Study hard and don't second guess yourself. Trust your gut they don't want you to have to sit and think about it they want you to be able to react and answer the questions.


----------



## redcrossemt (Apr 16, 2010)

Lots of ideas in the stickied threads. www.jblearning.com is an excellent online test. There is no set % to pass, it depends on how well you do on each question/topic.


----------

